# Any HRT users say fuck the insurance and stockpile homebrew?



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 18, 2021)

I mean it keeps forever almost. I know how to make many compounds and test is so easy to make.

I just checked my insurance and wow its like $60-80 a week per shot. Nope!

Just curious. Do I have a raw supplier now? No, but I have friends around the baords in good places that will certainly tell me who has that goody goody. Potency and purity is everything. I used to brew often so I knew who had the good raws, but Ive got it narrowed to 3, maybe I will try them all.


----------



## bbuck (Jan 19, 2021)

If you are only interested in the script from a Dr. then that isn't cost efficient. But if you have to pay for your own tests and for any injuries or sickness you get then insurance can be cheaper.


----------



## Badmoki (Feb 23, 2022)

yes.. also  if doing your own you can do a longer ester so less shots


----------



## bbuck (Feb 23, 2022)

I go through my Dr. to get my script and blood work. And do my own shots. $40 for a 10ml vial. Then supplement with what ever home brew i want. Mostly Primo E these days.


----------



## Leo21 (Mar 5, 2022)

DrBeefcake777 said:


> I mean it keeps forever almost. I know how to make many compounds and test is so easy to make.
> 
> I just checked my insurance and wow its like $60-80 a week per shot. Nope!
> 
> Just curious. Do I have a raw supplier now? No, but I have friends around the baords in good places that will certainly tell me who has that goody goody. Potency and purity is everything. I used to brew often so I knew who had the good raws, but Ive got it narrowed to 3, maybe I will try them all.





bbuck said:


> I go through my Dr. to get my script and blood work. And do my own shots. $40 for a 10ml vial. Then supplement with what ever home brew i want. Mostly Primo E these days.


Between my insurance and the dr office it’s about 14 a month for them to mail me a 10mL vial of cyp. But I also get stuff from the boys at the gym for extra


----------



## krman (May 6, 2022)

I definitely stock pile. It's so worth it.


----------

